# How to stay current about contemporary classical music - to ISCM represent it?



## jonatan (May 6, 2016)

I would like to get more information about what's happening in contemporary classical music, but what magazines, blogs or other sources of information is good for this? I know some academic journals - like Twentieth Century Music from Cambridge University Press, Contemporary Music Review from Taylor and Francis and Perspectives on New Music. But clearly - there is time lag between the new compositions and their analysis in the academic literatur - it can be even tens of years long.

So - how stay current?

I am trying to use my methodology - I read the list of composers who were selected by ISCM for the ISCM World Music Days and then try to listen something from their work on youtube. It is interesting but *I would like to know whether ISCM and ISCM World music days really represents everything that is good about contemporary classical music or are there any other events and festivals where interesting works are created and performed?*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm not fantastically up to date on the newest modern, and never thought of the ISCM (...wow) BUT I subscribe to some newsletters, "I care if you listen" f.ex. and news from musicpublishers (Boosey & Hawkes, Schott and others). I check out composers that are spotlighted by the publishers. I also like various recordcompanies on facebook and get a whole lot of info always...I use spotify tremendously too  I'm sure some contemporary festivals are a good place to look. You can check out your favorite orchestras and performers and see their programs too. Had to like ISCM on facebook, lets see what happens.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Some sites I occasionally visit:

https://www.icareifyoulisten.com/
http://www.newmusicbox.org/
http://www.sequenza21.com/
http://www.wqxr.org/#!/series/q2/


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for the links!


----------

